# Newall DRO microsyn question



## astjp2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ok, I am trying to piece together a Newall DRO for my lathe, I found a 5um Microsyn encoder for the crossfeed and it looks like it is an older model.  It does not say G2 on it like the newer ones do.  Is it different than the G2 or was it just not labeled as a G2?  I am trying to get an accurate .0005 reading on the crossfeed and Newall is the easiest to install in my opinion.  Tim


----------



## mksj (Apr 6, 2019)

The problem with the microsyn in particular for the lathe cross slide is one of resolution/accuracy and also the DRO head and its listed resolution. I looked into this previously for another person who was considering it for the cross slide. The accuracy is +/- 0.0002, but in diameter mode that is doubled. You can select a finer resolution to be displayed, but this is only for the more expensive Newall DRO heads like the DP700,/1200 not the DP500. So the DP500 display will jump in 0.0004" increments in diameter mode (radius is in 0.0002"). Th DP700 would be much more expensive, but does allow you set a finer resolution to display, this is often what is used with the lathe package. The standard Microsyn scales are only compatible with Newall DRO head units, although they do sell an RS232 version which works with other DRO heads which looks somewhat like the one in the picture. I would check the connector. See link below.


			http://www.newall.com/products/?name=DSG+and+DMG+Linear+Encoder&catid=20&prid=45
		




An alternative might be to use magnetic scales, I used one with the Easson 12B DRO with a SRA  5 micron magnetic scale.  They sell magnetic tape in 1 micron so would need to see about the reader head. You can put together a 2 axis magnetic system for under 1K. The scales are very compact and easy to install.





						Digital Readout Systems | M-DRO | Magnetic | Linear | Extension Cable
					

We have an extensive variety of digital readout display consoles. These range from entry level systems to the latest generation of LCD display systems.




					www.sra-measurement.com


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 6, 2019)

I have a DP 1200 or maybe it is a 900? and just picked up a DP 700 readouts for my lathe.  I also am getting a 5um microsyn encoder that I got a super deal on ebay, I just need get an 8" scale and mounts for it now.  With buying the microsyn stuff I am still only at $900 or so for a complete system.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 6, 2019)

In case you don't know, assuming you want 8" of travel, the actual Newall scale will be almost 15" long.


----------



## Bamban (Apr 6, 2019)

jbobb1 said:


> In case you don't know, assuming you want 8" of travel, the actual Newall scale will be almost 15" long.




Why so? Read head dimension? That is unusually llonger than most systems call for.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Take a look at this guide. It's more about the scale design. They're not your typical magnetic scales that can be shortened.


			https://machinetoolproducts.com/content/Newall/Spherosyn%20Microsyn%20Install%20Manual.pdf


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Well I have a 13 in lathe so a 6 inch scale comes up short and the next size up in an 8.  I should go check actual travel of the crossfeed just to make sure.  Tim


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 6, 2019)

I recently installed a DRO PROS system on my Jet 1340 Tim, and had zero issues. Cracked open the piggy bank and chose the magnetic scales. A little pricey but I'm happy. They do offer glass scales also at a lower price.


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Well I now have most of a Newall system with a Microsyn 5um and Spherosyn 10um encoder.  I just need to get correct length a scale for the Microsyn for the crossfeed.  If I only mount the scale on 1 end, I can shorten the need for the length of the scale by about 3" which is one of the things that the manual says you can do with this style of system... cool huh?


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Nice!
I installed the DP500 on my mill. It was very straight forward and easy to install.


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 9, 2019)

jbobb1 said:


> Nice!
> I installed the DP500 on my mill. It was very straight forward and easy to install.


Can you do axis summing for the quill and knee with the 500?


----------



## mksj (Apr 9, 2019)

No axis summation on the DP500 and DP700. Only available in 2 and 3 axis versions.


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 9, 2019)

My DP700 and DP1200 are 2 axis...I thought someone made a box that you plug 2 encoders into and you can then use them on the same readout function? IE the quill and the knee, if you bring the quill down and find "0" then you can raise the quill and move the knee up to position...using the same readout.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 9, 2019)

According to the manuals, the DP700 and 1200 have axis summing, but it's only a lathe function.


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 9, 2019)

What good is it on a lathe?


jbobb1 said:


> According to the manuals, the DP700 and 1200 have axis summing, but it's only a lathe function.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 9, 2019)

I really don't know. I've never used that function, so I'm not real familiar.


----------



## mksj (Apr 9, 2019)

DP700 no summation in the mill mode, I did not check in the lathe mode. On the DP700 summation may be used in 3 axis on a lathe. The 3rd axis is on the tool post slide, one can combine Z0 + Z1 or X + Z1 depending on the direction of the tool post slide travel (0 or 90 degrees to the long axis). On other DRO's like the EL700 (I have a 4 axis on my mill) it allows summation of the quill and knee, in lathe mode it will also calculate travel summation in both X and Z when you enter the tool post angle and it has a scale on it. I have a 3 axis Easson ES12B on my lathe, but the 3rd axis is on the the tailstock., if I recall it does have summation


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 16, 2019)

Well the crossfeed moves about 7.5" so I guess I would need an 8" scale, I need to get the measurement for one and then I need to figure out how to mount the scales.


----------

